# Zahlenrätsel Javaprogramm schreiben



## Lisza (15. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe in der Schule (Klassenstufe 10, Gymnasium) die Aufgabe bekommen, ein Zahlenrätsel zuerstellen, wo man eine Zahl erraten muss, die vom Computer vorgegeben wurde.
Ist sie zu klein, kommt die Meldung "zu klein" usw.

import java.awt.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
public class Zahlenraetsel extends java.applet.Applet{

Panel p1, p2;
Choice opC;
Button neuspielB, pruefenB;
Label korrektL, versucheL;
TextArea protokollTA;
TextField eingabeTF, ausgabeTF, versucheTF;

public void init(){

setBackground (Color.green);

pruefenB = new Button ("=");
neuspielB = new Button ("Löschen");
opC= new Choice ();
opC.add ("0 bis 100");
korrektL = new Label ("Deine Zahl ist zu");
versucheL = new Label ("Versuche:");
eingabeTF = new TextField (10);
ausgabeTF = new TextField (10);
versucheTF = new TextField (10);
protokollTA = new TextArea ("",6,35,TextArea.SCROLLBARS_VERITCAL_ONLY);
protokollTA.setEditable(false);

p1= new Panel ();
p2 = new Panel ();
p1.add (opC);
p1.add (eingabeTF);
p1.add (pruefenB);
p2.add (korrektL);
p2.add (ausgabeTF);
p2.add (versucheL);
p2.add (versucheTF);
p2.add (protkollTA);
eingabe.requestFocus();
add (neuspielB);

set.Layout (new Borderlayout());
 add ("North",p1);
 add ("Center",p2);

pruefenB.setBackground(Color.red);
opC.setBackground (Color.pink);
loeschenB.setBackground (Color.blue);
eingabeTF.setBackground (Color.cyan);
ausgabeTF.setBackground (Color.cyan);
versucheTF.setBackground (Color.cyan);
protokollTA.setBackground (Color.cyan);

Ereigniswächter ew = new Ereigniswächter ();
eingabeTF.addActionListener (ew);
pruefenB.addActionListener (ew);

class Ereigniswaechter implements ActionListener
{  public void actionPerformed (ActionEvent e)
{  String s1 = eingabeTF.getText();
if(rateZ <zZahl)ausgabeL.setText("Deine Zahl ist zu klein.");
if(rateZ >zZahl)ausgabeL.setText ("Deine Zahl ist zu groß.");
if(rateZ==zZahl)ausgabeL.setText ("Glückwunsch! Du hast die Zahl erraten");
   push++,
   versucheTF.setText(push+ "");
double d = 10*Math.random();
int z10=(int)d;
ausgabeTF.setText(Integer.toString(z10));


} //Ereigniswächter

 }//actionPerformed
   }

    };//init


Soweit, bin ich bis jetzt, jedoch zeigt er mir noch Fehler unteranderem unter push++ an.

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen, wie ich jetzt weiterkomme!


Liebe Grüße
Lisa


----------



## Gast2 (15. Mrz 2012)

Schön, und ich würde mich freuen wenn der Code lesbar in Java Tags gepostet wird


----------



## Tomate_Salat (15. Mrz 2012)

Zunächst mal: 




Java™ Quelltext ist bitte in *


		Java:In die Zwischenablage kopieren


[/B]-Tags zu schreiben:[/SIZE] [noparse][code=Java]hier Java Code einfügen

[/noparse]**


dann: aus [c],[/c] ein [c];[/c] machen. Fehlermeldungen sind deine Freunde (ja wirklich). Diese nicht unterschlagen sondern mitposten. Diese geben dir gute Hinweise, wo was schief läuft.*


----------



## Lisza (15. Mrz 2012)

Huhu,

na dann halt so. ^^


```
import java.awt.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
public class Zahlenraetsel extends java.applet.Applet{

Panel p1, p2;
Choice opC;
Button neuspielB, pruefenB;
Label korrektL, versucheL;
TextArea protokollTA;
TextField eingabeTF, ausgabeTF, versucheTF;

public void init(){

setBackground (Color.green);

pruefenB = new Button ("=");
neuspielB = new Button ("Löschen");
opC= new Choice ();
opC.add ("0 bis 100");
korrektL = new Label ("Deine Zahl ist zu");
versucheL = new Label ("Versuche:");
eingabeTF = new TextField (10);
ausgabeTF = new TextField (10);
versucheTF = new TextField (10);
protokollTA = new TextArea ("",6,35,TextArea.SCROLLBARS_VERITCAL_ONLY);
protokollTA.setEditable(false);

p1= new Panel ();
p2 = new Panel ();
p1.add (opC);
p1.add (eingabeTF);
p1.add (pruefenB);
p2.add (korrektL);
p2.add (ausgabeTF);
p2.add (versucheL);
p2.add (versucheTF);
p2.add (protkollTA);
eingabe.requestFocus();
add (neuspielB);

set.Layout (new Borderlayout());
add ("North",p1);
add ("Center",p2);

pruefenB.setBackground(Color.red);
opC.setBackground (Color.pink);
loeschenB.setBackground (Color.blue);
eingabeTF.setBackground (Color.cyan);
ausgabeTF.setBackground (Color.cyan);
versucheTF.setBackground (Color.cyan);
protokollTA.setBackground (Color.cyan);

Ereigniswächter ew = new Ereigniswächter ();
eingabeTF.addActionListener (ew);
pruefenB.addActionListener (ew);

class Ereigniswaechter implements ActionListener
{ public void actionPerformed (ActionEvent e)
{ String s1 = eingabeTF.getText();
if(rateZ <zZahl)ausgabeL.setText("Deine Zahl ist zu klein.");
if(rateZ >zZahl)ausgabeL.setText ("Deine Zahl ist zu groß.");
if(rateZ==zZahl)ausgabeL.setText ("Glückwunsch! Du hast die Zahl erraten");
push++;
versucheTF.setText(push+ "");
double d = 10*Math.random();
int z10=(int)d;
ausgabeTF.setText(Integer.toString(z10));


} //Ereigniswächter

}//actionPerformed
}

};//init
```



> Fehlermeldungen sind deine Freunde (ja wirklich). Diese nicht unterschlagen sondern mitposten. Diese geben dir gute Hinweise, wo was schief läuft.



Was meinst du damit?
Den versteh ich gerade nicht! :/


Gruß
Lisa


----------



## Tomate_Salat (15. Mrz 2012)

Lisza hat gesagt.:


> Soweit, bin ich bis jetzt, jedoch zeigt er mir noch Fehler unteranderem unter push++ an.



Die Fehler die er anzeigt (ich gehe mal von Exceptions aus) beinhalten Informationen, wo der Fehler geflogen ist und einen Text was schief gelaufen ist. Wenn du mit denen nichts Anfangen kannst, dann postest du hier den relevanten code+die Fehlermeldung und wir können dir helfen, die Fehlermeldung zu verstehen. 

-----

Ok, wenn das ganze jetzt noch leserlich eingerückt wäre, wären alle beteiligten zufrieden ;-).

und was noch wichtig wäre: geht jetzt alles oder sind da noch Probleme? Falls ja, bitte die Exception posten.


----------



## Lisza (16. Mrz 2012)

Huhu,

ach so ja alles klar! 

Mmh, na toll mein PC startet das Java-Programm nur leider nicht.
Hatte mir meinen Text ausgedruckt und dann hier alles abgeschrieben.., da das eben nicht geht..

Dann komme ich hier wohl auch nicht weiter. 



Gruß
Lisa!


----------

